# 29 Gallon Pics



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

A little show and well show.

My 29 Gallon tank, been setup since March '05






















































What do you think?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks good but Id remove the Dragontree.

And maybe adda Background. Some Petsmarts carrie a rainforest based paperbackdrop 


I really luv the Moss growth! how long has this viv been together ???







Todd


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

love the paph on the right! 8)


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Really sweet moss growth. Plan on putting anything in, or just for show?


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats exactly how I like my vivs, not plain not fancy and NO BACKROUND, sorry people I just cant stand backrounds. But anyways sweet viv.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I got the three Bumble Bee Toads in there. They love the place.
This was actually my second viv ever, and I had no idea how to make backgrounds back then. I think I joined Dendroboard right after or shortly before I made the viv.
Its been setup since March 2005.
I think I'm gonna keep it as is for now. And the dragon tree will, sadly have to come down one day, most likely before the end of this year. So sad. It really adds to the look of the viv.

Oh and can you believe it! All that moss grew from just a few strands! It a little yellow no in days cuase I keep it much less humid than I used to.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

If you're going to put frogs in it then you should consider adding a background as it provides a greater sense of security for them.
Less stress = Happier.
That said I keep I group of three very bold terribilis in a tank with no background and they do just fine. Doesn't seem to bother the bolder species.

EricG.NH


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is pic I took in August with the Paph in bloom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

pl259 said:


> If you're going to put frogs in it then you should consider adding a background as it provides a greater sense of security for them.
> Less stress = Happier.
> That said I keep I group of three very bold terribilis in a tank with no background and they do just fine. Doesn't seem to bother the bolder species.
> 
> EricG.NH


My little guys have two buried caves in the substrate to hide in. They spend alot of time there, but come out very often.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

That is an awesome viv. Unique too. I havent seen many with bogs like this. How did you make the bog/pond?


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Simply beautiful! I, too, like the backgroundless look a lot. And I agree with you that the dragon tree adds a gorgeous texture. It is very impressive to see a mature viv that's lush and well-filled-in without being an overgrown jungle (those are fine, too, but not nearly as photogenic!). Do you do a lot of pruning, culling, etc., to keep the nice lines and proportions, or is it just the result of a judicious assortment of plants?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

The bog started out the same way they do in nature. As an open pond. The moss and plant roots eventually moved in and started filling up the bond to make a, would you know it, a quaking bog (that is moss sheet floating on the water). This was not intentional. At first it was a very big wide pond which I eventually began filling in with land and plants. For now its very narrow and has one thin canal between land. So the viv actually has three land sections.

As for pruning, yes I did lots of it over the year.
The Pilea and Fittonia and Coleus both were competing for space and I had to keep cutting back to keep it in check, but I haven't had to cut back in a while. Makes me think they might be lacking in nutrients, but at the same time the Fittonia is in bloom so who knows.

I have changed alot of plants over the year and months. Basically the oldest plants there are the Fittonia, Pilea, the Dragon tree, the Agloanema(which I started from seed), the Anubias and the African Violet. Those are the origianals. The moss started out as a few loose strands and I am really happy with it.
I also have a healthy mat of Hemianthus(I think its that) on the pond/bog, right next to the front glass. I don't even know where that came from.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Cesar its looking good!

i love the hemi (or whatever it is) at water edge. ill hate to see the dragon tree taken out too, but it is getting a little big  

BTW, i think your bogs are one of the reasons i like your tanks so much. they look so natural (dont you have a 55 similarly set up?). if im remembering some one elses, so be it, your bog is still awesome :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

very nice viv man!!! i shall call it....mini-bog!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Yea the 55 is mine. Maybe I'll take a pic of it tomorrow. The pond area is basically grown in with aquatic plants and Salaginella.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

You made that one really nice w/out a background.
Good job.

I notice you don't seem to have backgrounds in your tanks, why is this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont always feel that they are necessary and make the tank dark and broody. My first vivs didnt have them becuase I had never made a background before this past summer when I made verticals. They are a must for verticals.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I like it that your bog "evolved naturally!" 

How come you get such cool volunteer plants and I mostly get weeds?

Not sure I completely agree that backgrounds are mandatory in verts...depends on the dimensions, and what other kinds of wood are used...


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Cesar- what type of moss are you using for the ground cover?


----------



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

Khamul1,

What is the light you are using for that 29 gallon?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I think it might be java moss. I found it as sheet moss in my local wetlands park and it has spread far and wide in that viv.
Well people here tell me its sheet moss, and I can't tell whether it is or not since I have never seen labeled java moss.

The lighting is 2 PC 6500K 65Watt I believe, made by Catalina. Came with fans and moon lighting.


----------

